# The Collies and snow....



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Took a few(alright...more then a few) pictures of the four running around the acreage.

I ended up with many Dawson pictures, he was lovin' the camera today.

Hope you enjoy! Captions above each picture

Aspen running to me, Dawson tagging along









I'm gonna get you!









Gotcha!









Tag...your it!









More coming...


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Picture says it best...

poor Angel!









Yikes, I'm outta here!









Hah, you can't get me!









Oh Geez...notice Aspen shows no interest









More coming


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some Dawson love









"Who me?"



























more coming


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aspen 



























dun, dun, dun...Riley to the rescue!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a few more...

Riley, Angel, Dawson









and to end it...just a few more of Dawson


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i see your Collies love the snow as much as my "Collies" do....i need to get some pics of them in it tomorrow.....

nice shots.....


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great pics. All your dogs are beautiful, but I have to say Aspen is stunning! Looks like they were having fun.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

tirluc said:


> i see your Collies love the snow as much as my "Collies" do....i need to get some pics of them in it tomorrow.....
> 
> nice shots.....


They definitely love the snow. I think because it adds extra cushion when they tackle each other.

Looking forward to pictures of your pack in it!



craven.44 said:


> Great pics. All your dogs are beautiful, but I have to say Aspen is stunning! Looks like they were having fun.


Thank you...Aspen is the one that 'started' it all with my love for the breed. I feel very lucky to have two more that are related to her...and of course, my goofy boy Riley!

Thought I would add two more pictures.

Angel, I would say she really is a 'mini Aspen':










Aspen


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Your dogs, are the models of the dog world!

Dawson and Angel are sure growing up!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

/me lays down trail of treats from RC's house to her own, to lure the collies along...

*looks innocent*




Definitely have not seen enough pictures of Dawson before now...he's even more handsome than I thought! Aspen still grabs my eye though, lol...she has that whole boss lady thing going on, but is still ready to have fun 

Where is Le Peach?


----------



## tippi (Oct 24, 2008)

oh my goodness!! more more more. i am smiling from ear to ear!! GORGEOUS!! THANK YOU for sharing. wish i lived where there was alot snow!
tippi


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Pepper said:


> Your dogs, are the models of the dog world!
> 
> Dawson and Angel are sure growing up!


Thank you Pepper. The littermates are definitely growing up! Not sure how much more 'growing' Angel has(hehe, she is such a tiny little thing!), but both are well on their way to 'adulthood'!



Shaina said:


> /me lays down trail of treats from RC's house to her own, to lure the collies along...
> 
> *looks innocent*
> 
> ...


LOL, you definitely described Aspen correctly. She is the 'head mare' of the house. All the dogs are quite aware of that(she reminds them multiple times a day), but she definitely still likes to play.

Peach was snoozing on her dog bed in the house. 

I didn't want her out with all of the dogs at one time. Her arthritis in her front leg has been bothering her lately(trying a new oral med from Smart Pak, Cosequin) and inevitably, one of the dogs ends up stepping on her wrong that causes her to limp the rest of the night. I really did not want her running around the yard, jumping up and down the mounds like they do. Especially, with how slick the snow was.



tippi said:


> oh my goodness!! more more more. i am smiling from ear to ear!! GORGEOUS!! THANK YOU for sharing. wish i lived where there was alot snow!
> tippi


Thank you Tippi! Happy to hear you enjoyed them so much! I do have more pictures, but I am not sure you all would want to see _all_ 280 of them


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

great pics!!!!!!! very clean. i always say the same thing when i see your dogs..........clean, white and fluffy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I didn't want her out with all of the dogs at one time. Her arthritis in her front leg has been bothering her lately(trying a new oral med from Smart Pak, Cosequin) and inevitably, one of the dogs ends up stepping on her wrong that causes her to limp the rest of the night. I really did not want her running around the yard, jumping up and down the mounds like they do. Especially, with how slick the snow was.


Aw, poor girl...sounds like she needs some individual snow play.

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW! Those are some of the best pictures I've seen in a long time - could have come straight out of a magazine. You have beautiful dogs. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

your furbabies are beautiful i love all the pics i have 3 shelties 2 sable and white and 1 tri 
where do you live with all that snow 
jamie


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

What beautiful dogs and great pictures! They are having the time of their life in the snow I wish I could say the same for me.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

jcd said:


> great pics!!!!!!! very clean. i always say the same thing when i see your dogs..........clean, white and fluffy!!!!!!!!


Thank you JCD! I do have to say though...they aren't always quite that clean! I wish could find the picture of Aspen when she as about 5 months old. She took a dive in the muddy pond, came out with four thick covered mudd legs...and her long snout...well, lets just say, she obviously stuck her nose in it very deep



2malts4me said:


> WOW! Those are some of the best pictures I've seen in a long time - could have come straight out of a magazine. You have beautiful dogs. Thanks so much for sharing them.


Thank you so much for the compliment. I have to give most of the credit to the models, they do make taking pictures quite easy!



Shaina said:


> Aw, poor girl...sounds like she needs some individual snow play.
> 
> Hope she feels better soon!


Thank you Shaina. She definitely needs the individual time. She likes the snow, but won't go whipping around the yard in it as long as the other dogs don't tempt her too!



5 s corral said:


> your furbabies are beautiful i love all the pics i have 3 shelties 2 sable and white and 1 tri
> where do you live with all that snow
> jamie


I live in good ol' CO. This is actually the first real 'snowstorm' we have had. Been a very dry winter. I loved it though, more ride time with the horses!



Jen D said:


> What beautiful dogs and great pictures! They are having the time of their life in the snow I wish I could say the same for me.


Thank you Jen. They definitely love the white stuff. I don't think they would enjoy it as much if they didn't have their thick coats though!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pictures Danielle. I love mixing dogs with snow... it's fun to see the results.....not fun standing out there freezing though 

Your kids are all gorgeous! I am still in awe of Angel... that's one feisty little girl you got there.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

They look like they were having a great time! What great pictures! Gorgeous dogs...

(But, Girl, you need to add a little color to that pack. May I suggest some blue, or tri...?  )


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Great pictures Danielle. I love mixing dogs with snow... it's fun to see the results.....not fun standing out there freezing though
> 
> Your kids are all gorgeous! I am still in awe of Angel... that's one feisty little girl you got there.


Thank you K! Angel is one feisty little dog, she makes sure to let everyone know she has arrived once she enters the room. She is such a neat dog though. Definitely a joy to have!



Rowdy said:


> They look like they were having a great time! What great pictures! Gorgeous dogs...
> 
> (But, Girl, you need to add a little color to that pack. May I suggest some blue, or tri...?  )


LOL Rowdy, how 'bout this. You send your two over...just for a visit(...or maybe longer) to add some color to the pack. I think they will fit in quite well!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Every single time you post pictures it makes me want to go out and get a rough collie. I grew up with one and she was my first real dog, my parents had a lab and a border collie when I was really little but Sammy was the first dog that I felt I was able to participate in training her and watching her grow up. She lived to be about 17 years old before having to be put to sleep with severe hip problems. She couldn't even stand up to use the restroom anymore at her old age. I loved her so much though, couldn't have asked for a better dog! She was a dark tri colored and I remember picking her out because she was the only one that would come up to me and wouldnt stop licking my face. I figured she picked me for a reason.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wonderful photos. Such beautiful movement in them. I am also readying a treat trail from my house to yours....


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Fabulous pictures. Breathtaking really. What camera are you using? My aunt had one when we were growing up, I remember him being such a good temperment dog - sweet dogs.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

SMoore said:


> Every single time you post pictures it makes me want to go out and get a rough collie. I grew up with one and she was my first real dog, my parents had a lab and a border collie when I was really little but Sammy was the first dog that I felt I was able to participate in training her and watching her grow up. She lived to be about 17 years old before having to be put to sleep with severe hip problems. She couldn't even stand up to use the restroom anymore at her old age. I loved her so much though, couldn't have asked for a better dog! She was a dark tri colored and I remember picking her out because she was the only one that would come up to me and wouldnt stop licking my face. I figured she picked me for a reason.


I didn't know you had a Collie growing up! Sounds like she was a real sweetie. 17, wow! Obviously she was well cared for to live so long. They are definitely wonderful dogs. 



winniec777 said:


> Wonderful photos. Such beautiful movement in them. I am also readying a treat trail from my house to yours....


LOL....with all these treat trails you guys are setting up, the dogs are not going to make it very far with such a full tummy! Thank you for the compliment on the photos.



LuvmyRotti said:


> Fabulous pictures. Breathtaking really. What camera are you using? My aunt had one when we were growing up, I remember him being such a good temperment dog - sweet dogs.


It is a Canon Rebel Xti, and I was using my Zoom Lens(most were taken from a distance, as the dogs were running around). Thanks for the compliment as well


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I actually hate to admit this but my parents had just moved to Texas from Buffalo, New York when we got our collie. They had no idea about fleas being a problem or even that heartworm prevention was needed. When Sammy was 4 years old she came back with a positive heartworm test and we had to put her through treatment which she went through very well and obviously lived a long life after.

We didn't really know much about pet nutrition, if I remember right she was fed Pedigree dog food most of her life. My dad and my brothers were really into hunting so she would go months where all she ate was raw venison instead of my parents buying dog food and we would freeze a bunch of it and give her some throughout the year. So she did get a lot of meat and loved every bit of it.

She did live a pretty healthy life after the heartworms and my parents then knew about prevention and their current dogs are all on it and they still don't feed a 5 star food or anything but they do feed Nutro and pay attention to allergies, etc...

I'll get another one someday, but it probably won't be for awhile as I currently have my hands full!

I'll see if I can dig out an old photo of Sammy. I made a calendar last year with one of my favorite shots of her on it taken near grapevine lake in Texas.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Ah ha, found it. Not the best scan ever... but here is a good photo of her and one of my favorites. I'm almost positive this was taken near grapevine lake. She ended up liking water TOO much so we had to leave her tethered to our table because she kept trying to go out too far and had to swim out to get her at one point.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Smoore, She was absolutely GORGEOUS!! What a lovely head, and expression. That is a fantastic picture as well. You can tell she was a sweet girl, just by looking at her. Sounds like she had quite the loving family to get through the heartworm treatment, and go on to live such a full life! She sounds like Aspen, she loves the water as well. Riley could care-less, as could Angel and Dawson. However, Aspen...she just loves it.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Her only real issue, and we never figured out why.. she would nip at other children if either me or one of my parents was not around. A childhood friend of mine used to come over and if he was in the room by himself with the dog and started petting her she would nip him, she wouldnt leave a mark or even make a scrape but she would nip enough to scare him. She would do it to other kids to, never adults only children.

I was the only other child around her besides my brother and we were never mean to her. My brother may have played with her ears and tail a bit but my parents were always making sure we were nice to animals, etc... so I doubt he would have gotten away with anything so i dont think she was reacting to that.

Other than that she would never bite. She just seemed to dislike strange children I guess.

Where did you get your collies from? My dad got Sammy from someone he works with who bred collies. I have no idea if he was a BYB or a good quality breeder. I remember going to his house to pick her out and he had both parents on sight. Her dad's name was Sam and I wasn't a very clever child so I named her Sammy.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

SMoore said:


> Where did you get your collies from? My dad got Sammy from someone he works with who bred collies. I have no idea if he was a BYB or a good quality breeder. I remember going to his house to pick her out and he had both parents on sight. Her dad's name was Sam and I wasn't a very clever child so I named her Sammy.


Aspen, Angel, and Dawson are all from a small hobby breeder from Kentucky. She has been breeding collies for 22+ years, and is just a real sweet lady. We have grown to become great friends since Aspen joined the family 3 1/2 years ago. Just a fantastic person to know. She really does great with the puppies. All three came very far along with their potty training(obviously, you never trust a pup 100% until older), basic training down, and obviously well socialized. 

Riley is from another breeder. He is a great dog, but I much prefer the home the three other pups came from.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Absolutely STUNNING collies and incredible photographs! May I ask what type of camera you are using? 

I'm spellbound by your beautiful dogs. I love their expressions and beautiful coats. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Super cute!

PS: SMoore, any chance she was from a lady in Weatherford or Fort Worth?  She looks a LOT like Debbie (Mal & Kaylee's breeder)'s very first collie (I've only seen a snapshot) who was bred by Peggy Conger (ConTe) back in the 60s.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Absolutely STUNNING collies and incredible photographs! May I ask what type of camera you are using?
> 
> I'm spellbound by your beautiful dogs. I love their expressions and beautiful coats. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much! The camera is a Canon Rebel Xti, and I was using my Zoom Lens(no way they would stay close enough to get pictures!). It is a great camera, and I can't complain a bit about it!

Dogstar, If Smoore's collie is related, I have to say...you have a great eye! I am afraid, at this point, I wouldn't be able to pick up on breeding just by looking at it.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Lovely, lovely photos! I enjoyed your pictures immensely. I wish my dogs could experience snow one day, I'm sure they would love it (after barking at it for a while, anyway). Give them all a big cuddle for me! (I would lay down a treat trail of my own but Zukes don't hold up well in the ocean.)


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I love all of them!!! But my heart still belongs to Riley..


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm honestly not sure where from. I was only 4 years old when we got her. I know my dad heard about the collies from a man he worked with at Panelpina (i probably butchered the spelling) it was some sort of freight type place shipping or receiving, im not sure. Anyhow that company was in the Ft Worth area and my parents live in Irving, TX.

Anyhow, he had been asking around about what breed of dog for a child for her birthday and someone he worked with said his family breeds and raises rough collies. He did some research on the breed and decided to buy one.

I know he paid around $800 for her and he said the guy gave him a deal because they knew eachother so I have no idea how much she would have been normally. 

When I visit my parents over the holidays i'll dig through their photo album for some more pictures. I know there are a bunch, but that's the only one I have with me.

Oh and I also remember the parents, the dads name was "Sam" and I don't remember the females name. I named Sammy after her dad.


----------

